# Jacklins KBG seed CHEAP!



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

So recently I have began an obsession on KBG cultivars as I was doing a renovation and wanted to put top notch seed down in my lawn. So I did a lot of research on Seed Super stores bluegrass cultivars and Jacklins seed as well. I went to a lawn and garden store in my town called petittis. I happened to see their own brand of grass seed and saw they had a bluegrass blend of midnight, nuglade, Everglade, and award at 25% each. It was 7.99 a lb for the small bag. Each of these cultivars are sold individually at seed super store for like 63.99 for two lbs. I noticed that these are the same exact cultivars on seed super store that come from jacklin and are some of the highest rated KBG cultivars out there. So I bought the bag to grow in a plot to see how it did assuming if it was that cheap that it was some kind of clone and not the authentic certified seed. Well the stuff came up in about a month looking good. So I did some more research from petittis seed and it said it came from some supplier in Akron, Ohio. I googled seed suppliers in Akron Ohio and found a place called Oliger seed. I called them and spoke to one of their executives about seed and asked if they supply to pettitis and if they get seed from Jacklin. He said they do get it from jacklin and blend it there in Ohio then sell to Pettits. So this is the same EXACT jacklin seed sold at seed superstore being sold for a small fraction of the price! The executive I spoke to said he knows the owner of seed super store very well and said their prices are high because of the amount of certifications they go through especially with the state of New York to guarantee that it is authentic. But the stuff selling at the lawn and garden stuff down the street from my house is exactly the same. To make things better half of the sod I put down in my lawn was from Hartville, Sod in Ohio and is the same exact 25% blend of Midnight, Award, Nuglade and Everglade that I seeded aroundit with.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

can you provide a link to their store? Or do they not sell directly?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

It will be the same seed as you've found out, you cant sell scam seed, that would break at a minimum state laws and probably several federal laws i would guess. Seed and seed testing is pretty serious business, like tax collection on Alcohol/Cigs/Gas.

All that said a large part of SSS price is that they have built in shipping. The bad part about this is the shipping is a flat rate whether its shipping from NY to Maine or NY to California. Honestly i wish they didnt do this, even being on the west coast and getting the benefit of it, but it probably simplifies their process a great deal.

The price also comes down as you said to their testing, as well as just general markup.

As an example i can(and did) drive an hour south and buy Mazama KBG for $4/Lb direct from the producer Vista Seeds.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

90% off SSS's price is from markup. $70 for 2 lbs of seed is insane. Shipping for that weight for a company probably costs less than $5.


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

john5246 said:


> can you provide a link to their store? Or do they not sell directly?


Oliger seed does not sell to the public just stores, landscaping contractors, seed companies etc. Petitis does though. They are based out of Ohio area. Petittis does sell a lot of other high end grass seed too. Their perennial rye and turf type tall fescue is some great stuff as well.

http://www.oligerseed.com


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Pendleton Turf in Waterford, WI also carries Jacklin seed. I purchased the Biltmore Blue Mix recently and really liked it. I think they will do custom mixes as well. They sell on Amazon but the shipping prices are also high. If you call them direct they'll likely get you a better shipping rate as they did for me, $10 to overnight 25 lbs.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

ThickAndGreen said:


> 90% off SSS's price is from markup. $70 for 2 lbs of seed is insane. Shipping for that weight for a company probably costs less than $5.


what option do we have besides these high mark-up stores?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

john5246 said:


> ThickAndGreen said:
> 
> 
> > 90% off SSS's price is from markup. $70 for 2 lbs of seed is insane. Shipping for that weight for a company probably costs less than $5.
> ...


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9400

There is a long ongoing list of seed sources that you can call. Hogan, United, among others use/sell many of the elite varieties.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

^
United doesn't have individual seeds listed on their site but if you contact one of their sales associates they will work out a deal with you. I somewhat recently bought 25 lbs of bewitched for $5 a lb + $15 shipping.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

ThickAndGreen said:


> ^
> United doesn't have individual seeds listed on their site but if you contact one of their sales associates they will work out a deal with you. I somewhat recently bought 25 lbs of bewitched for $5 a lb + $15 shipping.


It's times like this i don't understand how people don't improve their stores web prescence. I mean they could sell so much if this was just properly listed on their site. There's lots of people looking for bewitched and other varieties every year but sss is the only place that always pops up. It's so simple.


----------



## GlassSandwich84 (Sep 3, 2019)

jcs43920 said:


> So recently I have began an obsession on KBG cultivars as I was doing a renovation and wanted to put top notch seed down in my lawn. So I did a lot of research on Seed Super stores bluegrass cultivars and Jacklins seed as well. I went to a lawn and garden store in my town called petittis. I happened to see their own brand of grass seed and saw they had a bluegrass blend of midnight, nuglade, Everglade, and award at 25% each. It was 7.99 a lb for the small bag. Each of these cultivars are sold individually at seed super store for like 63.99 for two lbs. I noticed that these are the same exact cultivars on seed super store that come from jacklin and are some of the highest rated KBG cultivars out there. So I bought the bag to grow in a plot to see how it did assuming if it was that cheap that it was some kind of clone and not the authentic certified seed. Well the stuff came up in about a month looking good. So I did some more research from petittis seed and it said it came from some supplier in Akron, Ohio. I googled seed suppliers in Akron Ohio and found a place called Oliger seed. I called them and spoke to one of their executives about seed and asked if they supply to pettitis and if they get seed from Jacklin. He said they do get it from jacklin and blend it there in Ohio then sell to Pettits. So this is the same EXACT jacklin seed sold at seed superstore being sold for a small fraction of the price! The executive I spoke to said he knows the owner of seed super store very well and said their prices are high because of the amount of certifications they go through especially with the state of New York to guarantee that it is authentic. But the stuff selling at the lawn and garden stuff down the street from my house is exactly the same. To make things better half of the sod I put down in my lawn was from Hartville, Sod in Ohio and is the same exact 25% blend of Midnight, Award, Nuglade and Everglade that I seeded aroundit with.


My landlord told me this same story....
I'm also the asshole that did a full Reno on a house I don't own....


----------

